# Which one would you buy?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

If you had the money and both DirecTV and Dish Network were up for sale, which one would you buy? Why?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

This is a no-brainer. Two companies going in two completely different directions. My experience:

DISH Network:
Video dropout when changing channels too fast
Thought pulling the smartcard on my 501 was normal
No YES Network
301 can't display PIP guide without getting guide data
No name-based recording

DirecTV:
Tivo software rock-solid
Have my Yankees on YES
SA receiver has no problems holding 7 day guide

BTW, I just saw a Dish commerical here in the Albany/Schnectady/Troy area which claimed local channels were now available. They neglected to mention they're on the Superdish, and that isn't available for installs until mid-January. In fact, they specifcally showed a Dish500, which implied to me at least that they would be available on 119/110. Of course that is not the case. Their shady, used-car salesman like tactics are quite unprofessional.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Neither _at this time_. Both companies have some promising offerrings in the near future, but they haven't been deployed yet. SuperDish is yet to be active, and for some key market areas, the footprint for the delivery of HD programming is going to hurt Dish until another satellite is launched.

DirecTV also has some satellites ready for launch, but is having some delays in deployment.

The big factor is how much the HDTV sets will decrease in price in the following year, resulting in a increase of demand for the programming. Right now, the only thing that _I_ see for the 16:9 sets is playing back anamorphically enhanced DVDs.

One consideration in the acquisition of new customers is the west coast viewers. Most of DirecTV's/Dish's feeds are east coast feeds, and the lack of west coast feeds may be a partial deterrent for West coast viewers. They may want to consider acquiring a satellite in the west coast slot to serve the western states. But, the cost/benefit ratio may not be there.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

E*...so I could have my own boring monthly chat show!


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

DISH Network.

Thanks to Charlie's financial discipline the company is actually showing a profit.

But if I were the owner/CEO I would be gently but firmly banging some heads together to get all the departments on the same page: working synergistically.

I would create a company ombudsman to observe & coordinate what engineering, programming, marketing, sales & distribution, customer service & retail services were doing from the perspective of customers and retailers.

The Customer Service Dept would be completely revamped. A lot of personnel would be shown the door and rest would be retrained in a hurry. There would be some similar changes in Retail Services.

Mergers & aquisitions would be moved to the back burner (barring any extraordinary opportunity that was exceptionally advantageous).

Primary focus would be on improvements in hardware, software and new programming.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

It seems that E* has always had great potential. That is the main reason I bought E* equipment 3 years ago. I would still go with them today.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I would go with E* since they have a lot more proven satellite capacity at this time. While the converted spaceway system shows some promise, E* has Ka capacity also that could be used in the same way. Right now E* has 50 Ku-DBS, 64 Ku-FSS CONUS, 52 Ku-DBS Wing capacity to D* 46 KU-DBS CONUS.

Since I would be owning the company I would get things done and launch more spot satellites for 105 and 121 and get the capacity for HDTV LIL for the top 50 markets. The wing satellites would continue to be International.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

I checked Dish Network -- even though I'm a DirecTV subscriber -- because I believe it would the one that requires more of a challenge from me. That's the motivation behind my answer. Truthfully, I'd go with Comcast, and make some revolutionary changes to the way its cable infrastructure -- available in 41 states, it is the number-one cable provider in the U.S. -- is operating in this country. 

Good polling question!


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

D* seems to have a much better view of the future and customer retention. They are willing to put forward a loss leader to get new customers and invest in retention to keep them once they are in. A long-term customer is a more profitable one.

E* has lost the edge on retention. They do well in acquisitions.

The equipment is always an issue and the idea of outsourcing PVR technology is a more efficient one.

Both are ponying up for new bandwidth and the D* decision to move broadband access to HDTV bandwidth is a strong one, focusing on the core business.

E* seems to be more short-term centric, focusing on share-price rather than the long-haul.

Just my $.02 trillion cents......


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

I would buy Dish, so that Charlie could work for me. I would do something to improve the software deptartment. Maybe firing some of those techs & hiring ones who know what to do. Concentrate on new DVRs maybe even make a deal with TiVo. Retrain the CSRs if they can't improve then out the door. Clean up the entire company all the way down to the contracted sales force. No more used car salesman tactics. :lol:


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Even though I am a E* sub and will likely remain so for the foreseeable future I would have to purchase D* because they are simply a larger company, they already dominate the majority of the CE stores and a brand name that is better known to consumers. I would expand back into E* AT50 territory by bringing back a new SC package to better compete in the low end while at the same time beef up the larger packages to attract more high-end customers. I would also replace all standard receivers with low end single tuner, timer based DVR receivers with a small 40G HD and Free dvr functions to be a killer app for competing against cable and E* (if Charlie does not follow my lead), duel tuners, larger HD's and Tivo would be upgrade option's. 2-4 tuner, 2-4 output receivers would be available to compete better with cable for subs in multiple tv large family households. I would proceed with plans to use KA band spotbeams for HDTV locals and internet, add spotbeam satellites and up-link stations to have locals in all 210 dma's and would use FSS satellites for additional National HDTV channels and to better compete with E* by adding more International channels. I would also try to negotiate deals with UPN and WB to offer virtual tv channels in local markets without UPN or WB.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

If I baught E* I would not introduce the 111 or 311 and discontinue the 301, instead I would replace the 301 by bringing back a DVR501 like receiver with a 40G hard drive and timer based DVR functions, as the most basic receiver with no DVR fee, a killer app to compete even better with cable, 508 ,510 and 522 would be available as larger hard drive upgrades without DVR fees, I would purchase or negotiate a deal with Tivo to be available as an upgrade option with monthly DVR fees on all receivers. 522 and 544 receivers would be available for multiple tv households to better compete with cable. Beaf up the Engineering department and outsourse some production to popular CE brands. Add a couple more up-link centers and another spotbeam satellite in addition to E10 already on order to have lol in all 210 dma's. If I could go back a little in time I would have placed new locals and HDTV on 121,and used the 105 for new International channels. I would also use KA capacity for HDTV locals and internet in areas not available for DSL. I could have fun by owning either E* or D* or better yet both  .


----------

